# Calling on those DIY'ers handy at building enclosures and snake racks....



## reptalica (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi all,

Just wondering with regards to making, say for example enclosures and / or snake racks using melamine and threaded rod what are the most important tools you have in your arsenal that enables you to make a professional and effective product.

I have seen a few on here in days gone past, a melamine snake rack made using threaded rod and utilising various sized plastic tubs.

I was wondering if anyone has some dimensions of ones they have made that they don't mind sharing, especially those using the threaded rod concept.

I already have basic power tools i.e. electric and cordless drills and a router thus far.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## reptalica (May 5, 2015)

Bump....anyone?


----------



## ajwill (May 7, 2015)

I have no experience in this area though years back I made bookshelves using fence palings and threaded rod. Ended up using tensioned wires to brace the ends because the lack of cross supports at the back left it a bit rickety. I'm watching your post for ideas.


----------



## Senator358 (May 7, 2015)

I've made all my hatchy racks this way using 6x 12mm threaded rod and sheets of melamine 1200x500. One threaded rod goes through each corner and two in the middle, sort of. You need to offset the middle rods slightly depending on the size of the tubs so you can fit 3 on one side and 2 on the other. I use 7 litre sistema tubs. 
Router 2 grooves at the back half of each melamine sheet, just wide enough for your heat cord to sit in. 
Drill all the holes for the rods and start putting it together with M10 nuts on the bottom and top of each shelf. This takes the most time if your doing it by hand but you can use a few tricks to modify your drill to spin the nuts on a bit quicker. 
Once all your shelves are on, adjust the heights using the tubs to measure. 
Put your heat cord in the routed channels and cover with insulation tape to hold in place. 
Plug the heat cord into your thermostat, add animals to tubs and your set to go.


----------



## misskirbyd (Jun 25, 2015)

Any chance I could see a picture example of one of these set ups? I'm having trouble picturing it.


----------

